# Increasing Internal Storage Partition on CM9?



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey everyone,

New user to the forums but a weekly reader, go easy please.

I've noticed there was a "fix" to adjust the size of the internal partition for applications in CM7 to avoid having errors or moving apps to "sd." So, I was wondering if a fix is in the works for CM9 because I'm sick of having to move apps to and from sd.
I'd be interested in something like 5 GB (sounds crazy, right?) of internal storage (I have the 32 GB model) and smaller sizes for users who don't need as much. I just enjoy having a large collection of games and hate having to make room for more or move them to sd.

Let me know any info/what you think.

-Mark


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

MarkJRust said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> New user to the forums but a weekly reader, go easy please.
> 
> ...


There are four pinned threads on the top of the first page. One is about fixing the sd card size. And yes it works for CM9, I know, I'm running it right now. My internal storage is 3.5 gb. Once you have read that thread, pm me and I'll give you a couple of tips for a successful installation.


----------



## geiovanni (Aug 12, 2012)

I am new here also. Is there anyway to get an idiots step by step on "how to increase the size of internal storage?" That would help me and many others. There are so many people looking for this info. PLEASE!!!! You guys are awesome!


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

See: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/

Only issue I have so far its that Mediafire doesn't seem to do direct Touchpad downloads.

Will have to first download to laptop, then Touchpad.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok.

Read thru the entire SD card thread, and all the recommendations.

Is there *ANY* way, safe way, to apply the 2GB increase WITHOUT having to do a NANDROID backup etc.

To me, its not worth doing all that, to expand the Internal Memory...


----------



## monkeysez (Sep 7, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> See: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/
> 
> Only issue I have so far its that Mediafire doesn't seem to do direct Touchpad downloads.
> 
> ...


Change your user agent in your browser to desktop.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

geiovanni said:


> Ok.
> 
> Read thru the entire SD card thread, and all the recommendations.
> 
> ...


One can always try to flash the memory fix without doing any preparation. Worst that can happen is the memory fix will fail with no harm done to the current setup. If that happens, then it's time to make a nandroid backup, uninstall everything, do a clean install, install the memory fix and then restore the backup. Takes all of about 10 minutes. As always I recommend making a nandroid backup before trying any of this.

And @geiovanni, as to an idoits guide, if you are not proficient at installing nightlies either via CWM or TWRP, installing from scratch using ACMEInstaller2, then doing this is not for you. I would suggest you go to Rev. Kyle's YouTube channel and watch a variety of his video tutorials on rooting the TouchPad here: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEB7088E3F2018862&feature=plcp


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> Ok.
> 
> Read thru the entire SD card thread, and all the recommendations.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why making a backup is such a chore for some. It takes less that 5 minutes for me in TWRP. If you've nothing to lose, then don't bother with the backup. If you want to be able to get back to where you are now, 5 min is such a small investment in effort that it's well worth doing.

As far as the Internal Memory fix... it's painless and takes but a few minutes to see the results. It may take you longer to figure out how to download it and get it to your touchpad.


----------



## geiovanni (Aug 12, 2012)

I currently have cm9 installed on my hp touchpad that I installed myself. And I install nightlies also. So I am up to date on all software. My touchpad runs beautifully! My only problem is that I need more internal storage. When I read that you were able to increase yours to 3.5gb....I thought, finally a hp touchpad master! What I meant by "idiots guide" was just a straight foward..step by step.. on how you were able to achieve this. Thanks again for your reply and your advast knowledge.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

geiovanni said:


> I currently have cm9 installed on my hp touchpad that I installed myself. And I install nightlies also. So I am up to date on all software. My touchpad runs beautifully! My only problem is that I need more internal storage. When I read that you were able to increase yours to 3.5gb....I thought, finally a hp touchpad master! What I meant by "idiots guide" was just a straight foward..step by step.. on how you were able to achieve this. Thanks again for your reply and your advast knowledge.


here's what I did, YMMV:

1) make a backup by your favorite method. If you have nothing to lose, then don't bother.

2) select the size increase patch you desire from Mediafire in the OP here:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/#entry325714

I happened to use this link on a brower in CM9 (selecting "Request desktop site") and note the download location.

3) launch your Recovery method, for me that's TWRP. Install the patch by locating the file you downloaded in step 2).

you will see the progress of the current size, then the adjustment.

4) On success, REBOOT!

or

On failure, ACMEuninstall and recover, re-install CM9, restore backup... figure out what failed, try again or not.

I hope that helps.


----------



## geiovanni (Aug 12, 2012)

It says" fsck cm-data failed rc=4 >>failed<<", what am I doing wrong?! Please advise.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

geiovanni said:


> It says" fsck cm-data failed rc=4 >>failed<<", what am I doing wrong?! Please advise.


It's time to refer to the SDCARD thread. There are some similar failures stated there: http://rootzwiki.com...es/#entry326923

It would seem that you have some form of memory/partition fault the patch is not "safe" to repair. JC gives some suggestions in that post.
The good news is that no changes have been made. The bad, you have some work ahead of you. Did I mention a recent backup would be handy?


----------



## geiovanni (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you soooooooooo much for your help! You guys are AWESOME!!


----------



## geiovanni (Aug 12, 2012)

That thread from jcsullins that you refered me to, worked like a charm! I was able to increase the size of my internal memory to 5.41gb and could not be happier!!! Thank you so much guys!


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Zzed said:


> I'm not sure why making a backup is such a chore for some. It takes less that 5 minutes for me in TWRP. If you've nothing to lose, then don't bother with the backup. If you want to be able to get back to where you are now, 5 min is such a small investment in effort that it's well worth doing.
> 
> As far as the Internal Memory fix... it's painless and takes but a few minutes to see the results. It may take you longer to figure out how to download it and get it to your touchpad.


 doing a backup wasn't the issue.

doing the full wipe/ install was

Got it done without having to do the wipe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> doing a backup wasn't the issue.
> 
> doing the full wipe/ install was
> 
> ...


Good to know. When I did it, it was from a fresh load so I couldn't speak from experience. Thanks for the info.


----------

